# do you have experiense with CNC Router JCUT6090



## dan20041 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a cnc router for wood, plastic, and other relativly soft metals (Aluminium etc..).
do you experiense with this machine ??

CNC Router JCUT6090 

thanks Dan


----------



## atgcarving (Feb 16, 2009)

Until you mentioned it, I had never heard of them. Sorry! I just checked their website and it appears they offer quite a bit. It is obviously made in china. I have heard mixed reviews about overseas equipment.


----------

